# Semi transparent Azueus tad



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

So my one of Azureus pairs just started to breed and I have noticed a good number of the Tads come out like the one below. The Breeders are very normal lookig not even the sky blue.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

How old is said tad?


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

about one month out, half of the others are normal looking Black


Scott


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all
I thought I would post an update on these and maybe get an opinion.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

wow, very interesting. A lack of all blue pigment


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Those are from the same clutch and appear to be developing as they should minus the coloration or lack of it.

Scott


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

super cool. I hope they survive and we get to see what they look like at morph out


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Sometimes Azureus will morph out very pale. They may take a while to color up.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/83677-froglet-id-3.html


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've morphed out hundreds, if not thousands, of azureus, and have never seen any with that pink/brown color to them. They do occasionally come out fairly green or yellow, though.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I myself have morphed more than a thousand over the years and have had pale one's but not like this.

Scott


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 24, 2012)

i also bred hundreds of these in 1997-2004 i had a few that were completely lacking color,i would pay extra attention to them thinking i may have an albino,all would die in last stages.good luck for sure.would love to see them as froglets.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I plan on paying close attention to these and at 25% with this trait I am hoping they do well.

Scott


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Very cool. It will be interesting to see if my adults produce them as well.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Hmmm maybe albino?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Interesting, but without blue....and ugly frog. 

But interesting.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I think we will see what it looks like in a couple of months different yes, ugly not so much. Just one of natures quirks



Scott


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Bjcg said:


> Hmmm maybe albino?


Its a very strange trait indeed. Maybe a lack of iridophores or specific lack of chromatophores (cyanophores) in the skin?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool indeed!

Have started thinking about what your going to do with the ones that survive? You may not want them to get into the hands of people that would breed for the trait.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all
It has been a while since I have updated this thread, here are a few pictures of one of the Froglets at 3 1/2 months old they are actually more green than white or light blue I just cant capture it with my camera. The last picture show's a normal looking one as well. The legs colored up nicely but the body is white/light blue/green ???? they run the full range but much different than siblings.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

awesome! Will be stoked to see how the pattern changes as it gets older


----------



## irishanaconda (Nov 12, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

How about an update on that frog? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

dartsanddragons said:


> Hi all
> I thought I would post an update on these and maybe get an opinion.


Very cool!I want one.


----------

